
Ask HN: How to connect serverless lambda functions to custom domain? - xameeramir
I generated a free ssl certificate from sslforfree to host my lambda functions to api.ansaar.in whose DNS is managed by GoDaddy.<p>I have a serverless AWS Lambda APIs project. I intend to deploy it on a custom domain.<p>The custom domain&#x27;s SSL certificates were imported successfully.<p>As suggested by serverless blog successfully ran sls create_domain<p>sls create_domain<p>sls deploy run seems successfully too:<p>serverless deploy<p>Now, whenever I hit api.ansaar.in - it doesn&#x27;t work at all.<p>What is the problem here?
======
lubos
You will need to setup Amazon API Gateway which will give you http/https end
point for your Lambda function.

